# Rechteck mit Farbverlauf



## Gorac (14. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Rechteck zeichnen, das einen Farbverlauf hat. Das Rechteck soll nicht ausgefüllt sein, also eine Art Rahmen.

Der Farbverlauf soll von Innen nach Außen gehen. Sprich die Innenseiten vom Rechteck sind beispielsweise dunkler aus die Außenseiten. Und darin liegt das Problem. Mit Gradient kann man ja Farbverläufe realisieren, aber nur in eine Richtung. Das heißt, ich kann mit Gradient nur sagen, dass z.B. ein Farbverlauf von unten nach oben stattfinden soll. Dann wäre die obere Kante vom Rechteck zwar schön aber der Rest nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie sich mein Problem lösen lässt?

Vielen Dank,
Gorac


----------



## Landei (14. Apr 2010)

1.6 sollte auch andere Gradientenverläufe zulassen. In den Beispielen auf Filthy Rich Clients sollte sich was dazu finden...


----------



## Marco13 (14. Apr 2010)

Im Speziellen könnte sowas wie RadialGradientPaint (Java Platform SE 6) gemeint sein...


----------



## Gorac (15. Apr 2010)

danke für die antworten. das RadialGradientPaint hatte ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings ist der Farbverlauf leider kreisförmig. Ich hab ja ein Rechteck (bestenfalls ein RoundRect) und das passt der Farbverlauf vom RadialGradientPaint leider nicht oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Auf Filthy Rich Clients hab ich leider auch diesen Anwendungsfall nicht gefunden.


----------



## Gorac (16. Apr 2010)

hallo nochmal,

ich hab das problem jetzt anders gelöst. ich zeichne 10 rechtecke, die nach außen hin immer einen pixel größer werden und 10% transparenter (alphawert in color um 10% verringern). 
das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


```
g2d.setStroke(new BasicStroke(1));
int[] alphaarr = { 26, 51, 77, 102, 128, 153, 179, 204, 230, 255 };
for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
	c = new Color(0, 0, 255, alphaarr[i]);
	g2d.setColor(c);
	g2d.drawRect((150 + i), (150 + i), (100 - (i * 2)), (100 - (i * 2)));
}
```


----------



## Dave It (14. Okt 2013)

hallo,
hab ein problem und komme hier nicht weiter.
ich hab ein projekt in dem ich einen raumplan einlese und und in diesen raum gemessene db messergebnisse eines funksignals grafisch ausgeben soll.
das heißt der raum sollte letztendlich bunt sein. je nach gemessenen db-wert eine farbe an dem gemessenen punkt und dann einen farbverlauf zwischen den punkten.
mir würde erst einmal reichen, wenn ich wußte wie ich einen farbverlauf zwischen mehreren punkten darstellen kann.
ich muss dazu sagen das ich neu mit java arbeite.

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
danke
david


----------

